# Coccolarsi



## MaxAdx

This word is suppose to mean "Pamper Yourself" in Italian.
I would like to know how to pronounce it correctly.

Kind Personal Regards
MaxAdx


----------



## Idioteque

MaxAdx said:
			
		

> This word is suppose to mean "Pamper Yourself" in Italian.
> I would like to know how to pronounce it correctly.
> 
> Kind Personal Regards
> MaxAdx



Hello Max,
I guess that you mean "coccolarsi"...  the pronunciation is: koh-kkoh-LUH-rsee... I hope I was clear! I guess I wasn't! 

Bye, Laura


----------



## MaxAdx

Laura,

I have another question for you.
I'm trying to help a friend find a name for a new Spa.
Would using the word Coccolarsi as it's name,
be an appropriate interpretation of the use of the word?  

MaxAdx


----------



## Silvia

Hi Max, welcome to the WR Forums 

Coccolarsi (kohk koh làhr see) is the infinitive of the verb, thus "to pamper oneself".

pamper yourself = coccolati (kòhk koh lah tee)
pamper yourselves = coccolatevi (kohk koh làh tay vee)


----------



## AlxGrim

Is there any difference with "to cuddle"?


----------



## lsp

AlxGrim said:
			
		

> Is there any difference with "to cuddle"?


 In AE:
cuddle = snuggle, hold someone/something close and cozy
pamper = indulge in comforts, special attention


----------



## uinni

lsp said:
			
		

> cuddle = snuggle, hold someone/something close and cozy
> pamper = indulge in comforts, special attention


 
In Italian coccolarsi is a mixture of hugging/cuddling/pampering!

B.t.w, although "grammatechnically" possible, coccolarsi refers to "each other", not "oneself" .

Uinni


----------



## Silvia

Uinni? What? Ti dà fastidio se mi coccolo un po' con questa cioccolata calda?


----------



## uinni

Silvia said:
			
		

> Uinni? What? Ti dà fastidio se mi coccolo un po' con questa cioccolata calda?


 
My God! I forgot women!!!!! Yes, the only exception are women, who often like to "coccolarsi da sé" (when there is no man around -who is expected to do it)  .

Uinni


----------



## Silvia

uinni said:
			
		

> My God! I forgot women!!!!! Yes, the only exception are women, who often like to "coccolarsi da sé" (when there is no man around -who is expected to do it)  .


    No, no, I firmly object! As if men didn't pamper themselves... Please don't make me write down a list of the 100 ways a man can pamper himself


----------



## grappa

Silvia you lost me when you were speaking about "hot chocolet"


----------



## uinni

grappa said:
			
		

> Silvia you lost me when you were speaking about "hot chocolet"


 
I suppose you were referring to chocolate... Or is it the (usual) next grammatical change we have to expect from AE?

Uinni


----------



## Elisa68

grappa said:
			
		

> Silvia you lost me when you were speaking about "hot chocolet"


_Treat oneself to a hot chocolate_. I guess!


----------



## grappa

chocolate is correct mi scussi


----------



## Silvia

Silvia said:
			
		

> Uinni? What? Ti dà fastidio se mi coccolo un po' con questa cioccolata calda?


 For grappa: does it bother you if I pamper myself a little, drinking this (cup of) hot chocolate?

Please feel free to correct me


----------



## grappa

Thank you I understand now


----------



## MaxAdx

Okay, I think we've lost sight of what I'm trying to accomplish.  I submitted the original Coccolarsi question.  I am trying to help a friend find a name for her new Spa.  She would like to find a word that means "Pamper Yourself".  It can be in any language except English or Spanish.  It needs to have an interesting sound and easy to pronounce in English.  Can you help me out here with a word and how it's pronounced?  Can not be "Viziato"  that is already taken by another Spa.
Thank Much
Max


----------



## MaxAdx

Silvia said:
			
		

> For grappa: does it bother you if I pamper myself a little, drinking this (cup of) hot chocolate?
> 
> Please feel free to correct me


Silvia,

Appreciate your info.  But what I'm trying to do is help a friend find a name for her new spa.  They would like it in any language except English or Spanish.  Something that means "Pamper Yourself"  and not Viziato.  
Would you have anything in mind?  We are not trying to offer chocolate to people.  We want to pamper them in the spa.    Max


----------



## Elisa68

Max, actually Laura, post#2, and Silvia, post#4, already gave their suggestions.
The other posts can help people of WR to better understand the usage of the words.


----------



## Silvia

Max, I answered in my post #4. 
Anyway, coccolarsi is not bad at all. What about "Me la godo"? It's so easy to pronounce! But please wait for other opinions, I guess no one else will like this one...


----------



## stephenwallis

MaxAdx said:
			
		

> Okay, I think we've lost sight of what I'm trying to accomplish. I submitted the original Coccolarsi question. I am trying to help a friend find a name for her new Spa. She would like to find a word that means "Pamper Yourself". It can be in any language except English or Spanish. It needs to have an interesting sound and easy to pronounce in English. Can you help me out here with a word and how it's pronounced? Can not be "Viziato" that is already taken by another Spa.


Since you say it should be easily pronounced in English I guess that the spa will be in an English-speaking country.  I think you should also consider what comes into a person's mind when hearing a foreign word that is not understood -- because it's not always possible to provide a translation in all advertising and marketing materials.  Visually the word "Coccolarsi" reminds me of:

chocolate (positive for brand but unrelated - unless there are chocolate-based treatments)
coco [Coco Chanel] (neutral for brand but only marginally related)
coco [coconut] (neutral and unrelated)
crock [old person] (negative for brand and unrelated)
c*ck   (negative and unrelated)
ar*e   (negative and unrelated - apart from bum massages  )
etc...
Personally I'd look at other options unless the spa is going to be located and marketed to a non-English audience... but then again these are just my views and you'd probably be better off doing some market research.

Do the Italian contributors have any other suggestions?


----------



## MaxAdx

Thank You again.
I appreciate your suggestions.
"Me La Godo' sounds nice.  Is it Italian and what does it mean?


----------



## AlxGrim

Yes, it's Italian, meaning "I enjoy it". Unfortunately the verb "godere" inevitably recalls a sexual context in any Italian (male?) mind... 
Anyway, since the spa is not in Italy, it might work...


----------



## Silvia

Yeah... also there's a play with words... me la = mela = apple (you could choose an apple as a logo, but the apple should remind of the spa somehow...)

It's pronounced as may lah goh doh.


----------



## Otter

Silvia said:


> Hi Max, welcome to the WR Forums
> 
> Coccolarsi (kohk koh làhr see) is the infinitive of the verb, thus "to pamper oneself".
> 
> pamper yourself = coccolati (kòhk koh lah tee)
> pamper yourselves = coccolatevi (kohk koh làh tay vee)


 

*Hi,*

*What is the difference, in usage, between 'coccolati' and 'coccolarti'?*

*Thanks.*

Otter.


----------



## lsp

coccolati = pamper yourself!
coccolarti = to pamper yourself


----------



## greendroplet

AlxGrim said:


> Is there any difference with "to cuddle"?


 

How do you say CUDDLE in Italian??


----------



## TrentinaNE

Ciao, greendroplet.  See message #7 above.  Collocarsi means to cuddle as well as to pamper.  

Elisabetta


----------



## Henry63a

lsp said:


> coccolati = pamper yourself!


The word '_coccolati_' has two meanings and is pronounced with a different stress depending on its use.

The imperative _còccolati_ (pamper yourself) is pronounced with the stress on the *first o*.
The past participle (plural, masculine) _coccolàti_ (pampered) is pronounced with the stress on the *a*.


----------



## Akire72

I'd rather go for "Voglia di coccole". "me la godo" sounds a little hard-core to me


----------



## Akire72

TrentinaNE said:


> Ciao, greendroplet. See message #7 above. *Collocarsi* means to cuddle as well as to pamper.
> 
> Elisabetta


 
*Collocarsi: to locate *
*Coccolarsi: to cuddle/pamper oneself*

*Mind you!*

* Erika*


----------



## Otter

Akire72 said:


> I'd rather go for "Voglia di coccole". "me la godo" sounds a little hard-core to me


 

*So then, does "Voglia de coccole" mean I want to cuddle? *

*But then grammatically, I would think "(ho) voglia di coccolarti" would mean "I want to cuddle with you" but*
*lsp says, "coccolarti = to pamper yourself"*

* I'm grammatically (as well as otherwise) confused .*

*Also, if one were to say something such as "Ho voglia di coccolarti" would **'ho' be inappropriate because the of the formal/informal aspect or would 'ho' change emphasis? (maybe another thread, sorry if so).*

*And then, how 'hard core' is 'me la godo'. . . one person is recommending it as a spa name (not a massage parlor, I assume). So, what exactly does it mean/imply? We don't want us non native speakers being inappropriately coarse. *

*Thanks. *

*Otter.*


----------



## ElaineG

Ciao Otter,

I want to cuddle: Ho voglia di coccole or voglio le coccole.

I want to cuddle you:  Ho voglia di coccolarti o voglio coccolarti.

In the constructions using _voglia_, _ho_ is indispensable. 

Me la godo sounds sexual to me (I'm not a native, of course), but it's hard to avoid the sexual connotations of godere -- it's one of those words I avoid as a non-native so as to avoid confusion.


----------



## Otter

*Thanks, Elaine. *

*I think, as a non native, I also will attempt to NOT use dicey words. If I run across a spa named "Me la godo", I probably won't go in for a manicure. *

*Otter.*


----------



## TrentinaNE

Akire72 said:


> *Collocarsi: to locate *
> *Coccolarsi: to cuddle/pamper oneself*
> 
> *Mind you!*
> 
> * Erika*


Grazie, Erika.  Non ho controllato il post prima di inviarlo!   

Elisabetta


----------



## Akire72

Voglia di coccole means "Lust for cuddles" "Craving for cuddles" which can mean I want to pamper myself or I want others to pamper me.


----------



## mab1973

Ho cercato nelle *Frequently Asked LOVE Questions,* ma non mi sembra di averlo visto: come si può rendere, in modo affettuoso e "moderno" ad una persona cara, una cosa del tipo "avrei voglia di farti le coccole/ di essere lì con te per "stropicciarti" un pò"?!?
;-)
Grazie!!!!!!!


----------



## vale_new

Ciao!

Riapro il thread per chiedere in che modo tradurre l'equivalente italiano di 'coccolarsi' andando in un centro benessere. 'Coccolarsi' (dedicarsi un momento per qualcosa di gradevole che fa stare bene, una cioccolata calda, un bagno caldo, un massaggio, etc.) in italiano è diverso da 'farsi le coccole' (tra due adulti, gesti di tenerezza e senza implicazioni altre, es. una carezza sulla guancia, i 'grattini' sotto il mento, etc.) 

Vivere bene è importante e coccolarsi (andando nei centri benessere) è un imperativo categorico

Tentativo di traduzione: Well being is important and caring / treating / cuddling / pampering is vital ?


----------



## italtrav

In this context, I'd vote for some version of "pampering." An American ad for a spa might suggest that you "Pamper yourself." I might try: "To live well is important; to pamper yourself is [a categorical] imperative." 

I would go for "living well" or "to live well" rather than "well-being" (note the hyphen), in part because "well-being" is a noun and better used as a translation of "il benessere." "Living well" preserves more the active sense of a verb, of doing something rather than being something. If you insisted on "well-being," then I'd say, "Well-being is important, but pampering is vital."

"Living well" also fits better (IMO) with the original phrase, which is based on wordplay that  invokes Kant's categorical imperative, which would be a rule of reason that commands absolutely. Such an imperative would be in the form of a Biblical commandment to _do_ or _not do_: thou shalt ... [you shall/will/must ...]. If the translation is aimed at an educated, literate audience, I'd include the bracketed reference to the categorical (you might even capitalize the initial letters). If not, omit it.

English frequently uses a parallel structure of the sort, "To err is human; to forgive, divine." This allows us to forego repetition of the verb in the second clause. So, here you might also try versions of, "To live well is important; to pamper yourself, a Categorical Imperative." 

In other places, great battles are fought over how to properly punctuate any of this, but the versions I've given (using the semicolon and then the comma) are fairly standard.


----------



## Piero.G

Pamper yourself: da più l'idea di viziarsi, come rimpinzarsi di leccornie: cioccolato va benissimo!!

Cuddle yourself ha più il senso di affettuosità, di volersi bene, di mettersi a proprio agio.


----------

